# Feature 6-0-0 with or without sticker?



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Would adding an adjuvant like Lesco Spreader Sticker to a Feature 6-0-0 application help or hurt with foliar absorption? Is there a downside to using a sticker with this product? *Cool season TTTF lawn in zone 6b. Thanks!


----------



## rfi_ (Mar 6, 2019)

Good question. Very good question... I think it could only amplify the effects.
It's hard to know whether the Feature instructions assume a surfactant or not.

I just put down (.12 lb N (dissolved Urea), 2 oz Feature, and 2 Teaspoonfuls of NI surfactant per gallon) / M yesterday. 
I have a Central Illinois Rye, Bluegrass, Fescue mix.

Oddly we had a few inches of snow last night, most of the lawn is covered except for a section by my back fence which is on the verge of looking black ... well ... REALLY dark anyway.

Doing research today to try and figure if I'm going to have a black lawn over the next week or two.

LCN says to use a surfactant, so that is somewhat reassuring 





Oddly, he uses the same kind of surfactant I have on hand. 
He recommends 4 oz of Iron with a product that has half the iron content as Feature. 
So I'm maxed out there but in range.

He adds no nitrogen though. 
I'm worried that might put me over the top. Any thoughts about this? When does the Iron effect top out usually?

Thanks.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

rfi_ said:


> Good question. Very good question... I think it could only amplify the effects.
> It's hard to know whether the Feature instructions assume a surfactant or not.
> 
> I just put down (.12 lb N (dissolved Urea), 2 oz Feature, and 2 Teaspoonfuls of NI surfactant per gallon) / M yesterday.
> ...


I just re-watched LCN's video today! I know alot of warm season guys mix PGR with Feature, but I don't use PGR on my TTTF so I don't know if that contains a surfactant/sticker element. I've only put down one app of Feature so far - without surfactant. I think next time I might try it with either the Lesco product or Southern AG, which I've used with success in the past with herbicides. I don't want to turn the yard black so my reservations have mostly been out of fear. :lol: I'd love to hear some more advice on this as well!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I don't use sticker. I wash it off in the morning.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> I don't use sticker. I wash it off in the morning.


Thanks g-man. Is washing it off mainly due to hot day time temperatures (risk of burn)? Or is it best practice to do so regardless of temperature?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The washing off is mainly that I'm a bit scared of turning my lawn black. It is not best practice to wash it off, but I still do. Bill Kreuser from UNL recommends leaving it.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

g-man said:


> The washing off is mainly that I'm a bit scared of turning my lawn black. It is not best practice to wash it off, but I still do. Bill Kreuser from UNL recommends leaving it.


Got it, and I hear you on that one. My first time applying it was a little nerve wracking! As to rfi_'s question above, are there any other metrics other than by "eye" to know when to re-apply? Is it just learn by feel and how the turf responds kind of thing? Thanks for your help g-man!


----------



## rfi_ (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, it's three days post app. The snow has melted, and it looks like my worries were unfounded. 
Lawn looks really good, but I'm not sure the iron made a difference.

It's got as much green as the better neighbor lawns but doesn't really seem different.

My lawn is anything but starved for iron. Lots of Milo over the last year and half.

Think I'm going to save the rest of it for summer stress in lieu of N.

This time out with Feature was just an excuse to put something else down with a foliar feeding...


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

The bag says 1-2 oz per 1M. What's a safe and yet very effective amount that can be used? This is the first time I'll be putting it down and just curious. I don't want to make the mistake of putting too much down and have what you guys have mentioned, a black lawn.


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

rfi_ said:


> Well, it's three days post app. The snow has melted, and it looks like my worries were unfounded.
> Lawn looks really good, but I'm not sure the iron made a difference.
> 
> It's got as much green as the better neighbor lawns but doesn't really seem different.
> ...


Good to hear! 👍


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> The bag says 1-2 oz per 1M. What's a safe and yet very effective amount that can be used? This is the first time I'll be putting it down and just curious. I don't want to make the mistake of putting too much down and have what you guys have mentioned, a black lawn.


2oz is what everyone seems to recommend, it's what I used for my first app - no problem at all. I've seen some warm season guys need to back down to 1.5oz, for some reason their grass took it in more efficiently.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+ (Oct 6, 2018)

Thanks for the tip! &#127867;


----------



## drummereef (Oct 15, 2018)

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Thanks for the tip! 🍻


You're welcome. :thumbup:


----------

